# Gripe iOS



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

Is anyone else as irritated as I am with the way iOS handles group texts? Most of my family have iPhones. I am Android faithful. I absolutely hat the way iPhone turns group texts into MMS. When one of my family members sends a text to me along with other iPhoners, I get the original, plus all the other iPhone replies...all as MMS and they aren't in-line, so the don make sense, sequentially. Grrrrr!
There. I'm done.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I absolutely hat the way iPhone turns group texts into MMS.


Most 3rd party android sms apps can do the same.


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

I use either GoSMS, or Handcent.

Edit: Thanks! I found the setting. I still find it irritating, though.
;-)


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

dcjamies said:


> Is anyone else as irritated as I am with the way iOS handles group texts? Most of my family have iPhones. I am Android faithful. I absolutely hat the way iPhone turns group texts into MMS. When one of my family members sends a text to me along with other iPhoners, I get the original, plus all the other iPhone replies...all as MMS and they aren't in-line, so the don make sense, sequentially. Grrrrr!
> There. I'm done.


I would agree with the auto-texts if you get put into a group text. Why would you want that option!? Its like how for an entire revision all their photos were uploaded to the stream with no way to opt-out. WTFBBQ? Such poor design. I understand its designed to make the end-users life more simple, but in reality it just grates everyone else. I just remember last Christmas/New Years getting a group text from around 10 friends, and then continued to get their private conversation replies until someone decided to butt in and remind them they were in group text. Why, oh why would you want that!?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a cool idea, but certainly needs some tweaking.


----------

